# What to look for when buying a used greens mower



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I unloaded my fleet of McLane's on CL. They both sold in less than a week. So now I'm on the hunt for a new mower for the upcoming season. I'm only considering Toro or Deere, with a bias towards Toro. I used them in the early 2000's while working at Southern Hills CC.

Obviously reel and bed knife condition are critical. The least number of reel blades the better. But are there any other problem areas or wear items that I should inspect?

After some digging I found the local Toro turf supplier in town. Going to check out their inventory in the next few days. I was told they have some GM1000 and Flex 21 that range anywhere from $1500-$2500 range and are "reconditioned". Which I assume only means they preformed an oil change and a grind. Seems a little steep compared to what some have acquired at the auctions. But it's always nice to inspect the equipment in person before buying.

Anyone know when the next Week's Auction is?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

For whatever reason, this is a tough part of the country to find used greens mowers.

I would also check out some of these places. Many of them will palletize and ship LTL.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

700miles away

http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1055


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

g-man said:


> 700miles away
> 
> http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1055


I saw that. Pics would be nice. Hell if it was within 4 hours it would already be in my garage.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

For that price I can replace damn near everything and still be ahead


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Ware said:


> For whatever reason, this is a tough part of the country to find used greens mowers.
> 
> I would also check out some of these places. Many of them will palletize and ship LTL.


Out of those listed which did you find yours?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

high leverage said:


> Out of those listed which did you find yours?


My GM1600 came from Prairie Turf in Winnipeg. I was curious how shipping one down into the states would work, but he talked they send a truck down about once a week.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Ware said:


> high leverage said:
> 
> 
> > Out of those listed which did you find yours?
> ...


Thanks. You use to have a small fleet. I guess they've all found new homes?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

high leverage said:


> Thanks. You use to have a small fleet. I guess they've all found new homes?


Ha, yes, I'm down to one reel mower for now...


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I've been scouring ebay as I haven't had any luck finding upcoming auctions to bid at. I'm seeing a decent John Deere for about $1700-$2000, and a decent Toro GM 1000 for slightly less, but with the grooming brush attached and in a little better shape. Also, having run neither but looked at the controls for both, it seems like the Toro might suit my style a little better as far as having separate controls for engaging the reels and backlapping and all that, but please correct me if I'm wrong.

I have a pretty small yard (0.1 acres), so I think the GM1000 or the SL220 would both be equally maneuverable and suitable.

I have Zeon Zoysia. Does anybody have a strong opinion on having a verticutter? I feel like I'd take it if it was on there, but not worth going out of my way to find one on it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Spammage may be able to offer some zoysia insight.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I would like to assist, but I don't have any experience with a groomer (I'm assuming that is what you are referring to). As I understand it, a groomer's job is to stand the grass up for cutting, but I believe zoysia that is healthy and thick does that pretty well on it's own. I may be looking at a jump to a GM this year as well, and I already decided that a groomer isn't important to me in that decision.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Theres the groomer, which is the little brush, but I thought a verticut sliced up the stolons and whatnot to make things thicker or whatever? In any case, what do yall think of that price range and selection for those two mowers?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Theres the groomer, which is the little brush, but I thought a verticut sliced up the stolons and whatnot to make things thicker or whatever? In any case, what do yall think of that price range and selection for those two mowers?


A "groomer" is usually a cylinder composed of several dozen blades that resemble a small circular saw blade. Each blade is usually spaced 1/4" or 1/2" along the axis of the cylinder. The purpose is to open the upper canopy and discourage excessive horizontal growth. It can be set and used like a verticut to chop stolons as well. However doing so every time you mow is generally a bad idea.

A front mounted brush is just that, a brush. It's normally used to stand up extremely low turf (golf greens) that may be mashed down either by mechanical rolling or heavy foot traffic. I don't know that the brush would be all that useful on a home lawn.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

oh ok, that makes sense. Should I feel bad if I get a unit that doesn't have a groomer?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> oh ok, that makes sense. Should I feel bad if I get a unit that doesn't have a groomer?


Nope, you'll be fine without it. It's a nice option to have if the budget allows.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@SCGrassMan my JD doesn't have one and I don't feel bad about it. Do I wish I had one? Yes, but there's way to work around not having one. Since Zoysia doesn't spread as fast as Bermuda I don't think it develops grain as bad so it's less of an issue.

The thing about buying a mower with one already on it is your spending pennies on the dollar for it. If later on you wanted to add one you'd be buying all new parts, which amount to around $1000 to get everything.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

J_nick said:


> @SCGrassMan my JD doesn't have one and I don't feel bad about it. Do I wish I had one? Yes, but there's way to work around not having one. Since Zoysia doesn't spread as fast as Bermuda I don't think it develops grain as bad so it's less of an issue.
> 
> The thing about buying a mower with one already on it is your spending pennies on the dollar for it. If later on you wanted to add one you'd be buying all new parts, which amount to around $1000 to get everything.


or more. The groomer for my Jake is $1,700.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

ugh. LOL thats no help! yeah, it definitely spreads slow, especially when filling in dog pee stains from my neighborhood dogs :-/

I really need to get something by the spring though.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

http://prairieturfequipment.com/product/2011-john-deere-220sl-walking-greens-mowers/

Should I go for this one, go for a Toro GM1000, or go the ebay route? or are there any upcoming auctions?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Or maybe one of these:

http://www.turfnet.com/classifieds/item/29880-2012-jacobsen-eclipse/


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Here's one a member has for cheap and not too far away

http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1055


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Here's one a member has for cheap and not too far away
> 
> http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1055


Thanks dude! I sent him a PM. Tell me about your mole killing...


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

@SCGrassMan not a problem :thumbup: Here is a thread about the mole killings, they've been quiet this winter but I assume traffic will pick back up in the spring.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> http://prairieturfequipment.com/product/2011-john-deere-220sl-walking-greens-mowers/
> 
> Should I go for this one, go for a Toro GM1000, or go the ebay route? or are there any upcoming auctions?


That one has wheels, the basket, a light, sharp cutting tackle and is a pretty color. Just sayin'


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

My GM1600 came from Prairie Turf. Buy with confidence. :thumbup:


----------

